
Mobile Facebook with JavaScript Off Is an Interesting Experience - weaveoftheride
Turn off javascript in Chrome developer tools and visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.facebook.com&#x2F;
======
n2dasun
Is it similar to [https://mbasic.facebook.com](https://mbasic.facebook.com)?
This is what I use to get out of using Messenger

